# ATI Radeon 9600 problem...

## szczelba

Hello!

I wrote here once aboute the same problem, but then I didn't find a solution. Maby I'll describe my situation again.

I have a Compaq Presario 2500 notebook with ATI Radeon 9600 graphic card. I would like to have a 3D Acceleration. Now I use "radeon" driver from Xorg which is working but with no rendering. I followed an instruction from http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

I compiled the kernel (2.6.7) with all suggested options (http://www.informatica.agh.edu.pl/~szczelba/config), emerged ati-drivers, configured X server by fglrxconfig, opengl-update ati, and after starting X a get an error:

(EE) No devices found

When I try to load fglrx module:

#modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.7/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

#dmesg

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 144 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 144 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

#glxinfo tells me that I have no direct rendering.

I really don't know what to do... 

Szczelba[/b][url][/url]

----------

## Petyr

Can you post the output of lspci please? That will help me figure out exactly what kind of video card linux thinks is in there.

Regards,

Petyr

----------

## szczelba

Of course:

#lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

0000:00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:0b.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:0b.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:0b.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

0000:00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

0000:00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

----------

## glamdring

problem is: you don't have a radeon 9600, you have an igp-chipset (same as mine on the laptop i'm typing this), exactly the radeon igp340m.

i use the kernel module for drm, compiled as module, and have "radeon"-driver loaded in xorg.conf. 3d works fine over here.

what version of xorg are you using?

regards

----------

## szczelba

Yes, you are right. I have Radeon IGP card. But it still don't won't to cooperate. I have done what you said. I compiled DRM module for radeon, loaded this module:

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                126628  0

evdev                   9728  1

ati_agp                 8716  1

agpgart                32936  2 ati_agp

eagle_usb             107968  0

dummy                   3332  0

and in xorg.conf i also have "radeon" as a driver. But glxinfo says:

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 Nonename of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

My xorg-x11 is 6.7.0 version, and kernel is 2.6.7. I have DRI enabled in xorg.con:

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection

glamdring: Can you show me your xorg.conf file and results of lsmod? Where can be the difference?

----------

## glamdring

lsmod output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                108004  2

wlan_wep                4096  1

ath_pci                35232  0

ath_rate_onoe           3976  1 ath_pci

wlan                   78172  4 wlan_wep,ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               117968  2 ath_pci

```

lspci output:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

0000:00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

0000:00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

0000:00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3CRPAG175 Wireless PC Card (rev 01)

```

and here the relevant pieces of xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

        Load        "dbe"       # Double buffer extension

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load        "type1"

        Load        "freetype"

        Load       "glx"    #glx layer

        Load       "dri"     #load drm

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "IGP340M"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

look out for differences (and you could try another kernel, i use 2.6.9 nitro 2 series).

regards

----------

## szczelba

I have compared all options but glxgears is still showing rather bad results

[code]szczelba@Compaq szczelba $ glxgears

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

909 frames in 5.0 seconds = 181.800 FPS

798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 159.600 FPS

798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 159.600 FPS

798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 159.600 FPS

798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 159.600 FPS

[/code]

and direct rendering is still missing.

I noticed that my radeon module is not use:

[code]

szczelba@Compaq szczelba $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                126628  0

evdev                   9728  1

eagle_usb             107968  0

dummy                   3332  0

[/code]

I'm wondering why...?

Can you show me your kernel .config file? Maby I haven't got something compiled in the kernel?

----------

## glamdring

i notice that it is searching for "xfree86-dri", which i think is rather odd, as you say to use xorg-x11. maybe try running

```

opengl-update xorg-x11

```

for your kernel-config, it is for me important to set agp-support -> ati chipset support in device-drivers - > character devices to compile-in.

<edit>try if you have dri as root-user, perhaps it's just a permission problem </edit>

regards

----------

## szczelba

Hmmm... I got interesting results. I compiled agpgart -> ATI chipset in, and after switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL i got worse results than when it's switched to ATI.

#opengl-update xorg-x11

.............................

#glxgears

~130 FPS

#opengl-update ati

.............................

#glxgears

~180 FPS

And when I switch on xorg-x11 I don't get the warnings about missing extentions "XFree86-DRI", but it works slower. Earlier I emerged ati-drivers,. Can it be a problem?

Maby there is some full how-to for Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M?

What are the optimal results of glxgears? How many FPS is enough for watching films, making animations, etc?

----------

## glamdring

the ati-drivers don't support the igp-chipsets, you better unmerge those.what does glxinfo give now? btw, my glxgears-score (with drm enabled) is 

```

1920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 384.000 FPS

```

not impressing, but enough to play neverwinter nights and q3 (in 640x480... sigh).

there is a complete howto somwhere on the forums, though it is broken nowadays in some places, as the igp-chipsets are fully supportet in xorg by now.

----------

## szczelba

Now glxinfo says:

szczelba@Compaq szczelba $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

It doesn't want XFree-DRI, but direct rendering is still on NO. 

You say, that xorg supports igp-chipset. But where should I configure it? There is nothing about that in xorg.conf.

----------

## glamdring

the radeon driver should detect the igp's by himself. could you provide the log output of xorg starting (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)?

----------

## szczelba

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Compaq 2.6.7 #16 Fri Nov 5 01:51:47 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 19 October 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Nov  7 11:12:44 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "presario"

(**) XKB: model: "presario"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) XKB: layout: "pl"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80008048, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,cbb2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,7010 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10b9,5451 card 103c,0850 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10b9,1533 card 10b9,1533 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10b9,5457 card 103c,0850 rev 00 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 0e11,00e7 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 1c00,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1106,3038 card 103c,0850 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1106,3038 card 103c,0850 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:2: chip 1106,3104 card 103c,0850 rev 51 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10b9,5229 card 103c,0850 rev c4 class 01,01,fa hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10b9,7101 card 103c,0850 rev 00 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 100b,0020 card 103c,0850 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,4337 card 103c,0850 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0300000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd4000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xd3ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0007000 from 0xd0007fff to 0xd0006fff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0005000 - 0xd00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0007000 - 0xd0006fff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0002000 - 0xd0003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0005000 - 0xd00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0007000 - 0xd0006fff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0002000 - 0xd0003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0005000 - 0xd00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0007000 - 0xd0006fff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0002000 - 0xd0003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[22] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 6.5.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/synaptics_drv.o

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0005000 - 0xd00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0007000 - 0xd0006fff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0002000 - 0xd0003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[22] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0005000 - 0xd00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0007000 - 0xd0006fff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0002000 - 0xd0003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[25] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0300000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337" (ChipID = 0x4337)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Non-DDC laptop panel detected

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: LGP                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1280x1024 is out of range.

(WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 771 777 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0005000 - 0xd00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0007000 - 0xd0006fff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0002000 - 0xd0003fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[19] 0	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[28] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x4000000)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on IGP320/330/340/350, 7000, 9000 integrated chips

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It's quite interesting part. Does it mean that I have too old xorg? But it is 6.7.0!

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.13.5

(--) Mouse1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

(--) Mouse1 synaptics touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Mouse1 synaptics touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry, for so much text, but I didn't wan't to cut something important.

----------

## glamdring

really looks like you will have to upgrade to xorg 6.8.0 in order to get drm. i remember, xorg 6.7.0 was forked from a pre-release of xfree4.4, and xfree4.4 had to be patched to get drm on igp340m. i use xorg 6.8.0 for some time now, never had a problem, and drm works great.

----------

